
Ten Years of Tech Writing - longdefeat
https://thefrailestthing.com/2019/12/12/the-best-of-the-frailest-thing/
======
lmikes
I'm the author of the collection. Thanks all for taking a look. Over the
years, I've gotten a good bit of traffic from HN and was glad for it. Hope the
writing has been useful. Cheers!

